# 35mm Street Photography Rangefinder



## Danny_511 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm interested in starting to do street photography and I like film more than digital, im a jobless teen so I cant afford leicas and such and After the great amount of help given to me by others on this forum, I've determined that I should look into the canonet ql17, canonet 28, and yashica electro 35 gsn.

The ql17 is hard to come by for a good price. So the 28 and electro are at thetop of my list. My only problem is the electros metering. I heard you could play with the asa but nobody goes into any better explanation than that. I wouldnt mind more camera suggestions either. 

Also, if its not too much of a problem, some tips for utilization of a rangefinder in street photography. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BrianV (Jan 26, 2013)

The GSN is aperture preferred-auto, and gives little indication of shutter speed used. Basically, two lights for slow-speed and over-exposure. They were cool 45 years ago because they were "electronic". You set the aperure, so can get a large depth of field. You don't realy know the shutter-speed chosen by the camera. Very good lens, but electronics are prone to failure. The Yashica LYNX 1000 has a 45/1.8 lens and full manual exposure, no auto.

The Canonet 28 is Program-Mode, meaning it sets the shutter-speed and F-Stop. Basically, it is a manual-focus point and shoot for exposure. Probably Okay for steet shots.

The Canonet QL-17 GIII is shutter-preferred auto with full manual exposure control. On Manual mode, the meter turns off.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 27, 2013)

For street photography you want to be able to shoot on manual so you can hyper focus Understanding Your Camera?s Hyperfocal Distance for quick shooting so there is no need to focus, most times i have an iso400 film in my M4 aperture set to F8/11 distance set to 10 feet (28mm lens) and shutter speed needed for correct exposure


----------



## Canuk (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a Canonet QL17 III, they are a nice light entry range finder. The 40mm f1.7mm is sharp and the shutter is very quite.
I maybe interested to sell it, as I have just ordered a different camera to replace this one.


----------



## Danny_511 (Jan 27, 2013)

Canuk said:


> I have a Canonet QL17 III, they are a nice light entry range finder. The 40mm f1.7mm is sharp and the shutter is very quite.
> I maybe interested to sell it, as I have just ordered a different camera to replace this one.



I may be interested in buying it. At a reasonable price of course.


----------



## Canuk (Jan 27, 2013)

I pm'd you.


----------



## timor (Jan 27, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> I'm interested in starting to do street photography and I like film more than digital, im a jobless teen so I cant afford leicas and such and After the great amount of help given to me by others on this forum, I've determined that I should look into the canonet ql17, canonet 28, and yashica electro 35 gsn.


Take a long, hard look at Olympus35, especially SP but also RD and RC. All of them would be great street shooters; RD and RC one can hide in he palm of a hand, SP is a bit bigger, but still is a baby when compared to GSN or Canonnet and the optics are incredible.


----------



## Horngreen (Jan 31, 2013)

timor said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in starting to do street photography and I like film more than digital, im a jobless teen so I cant afford leicas and such and After the great amount of help given to me by others on this forum, I've determined that I should look into the canonet ql17, canonet 28, and yashica electro 35 gsn.
> ...



Agreed, I got one in a box of cameras I was given. It had a big dent in a corner but was fine other than that. Very small, very cool and very good pics.


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 2, 2013)

I am not  sure you want a rangefinder camera.  A camera with a 35-40mm lens will have a little better depth of field and you can set the focus distance on a distance of possible 8', use an f stop of f8-11 and a shutter speed that will work with the film you are using.  You will need the subject to stop and wait for you if you are using a rangefinder.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 2, 2013)

bsinmich said:


> I am not  sure you want a rangefinder camera.  A camera with a 35-40mm lens will have a little better depth of field and you can set the focus distance on a distance of possible 8', use an f stop of f8-11 and a shutter speed that will work with the film you are using.  You will need the subject to stop and wait for you if you are using a rangefinder.



Yeah I gave up on rangefinders. I got a nikon F80 now


----------

